# GPS Connection Problem



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I have two Garmin GPS units.
Before I restored windows 10 some time ago, I could use Garmin express to update maps.
I installed Garmin Express and the GPS will not connect to Express. 
The PC recognizes the GPS and I can see the files in it but the Garmin Express will not connect to the GPS units.
It searches but will not see the GPS.

After I spent about two hours on the phone with a Garmin rep, he decided that it is a computer problem. I later installed the Garmin Express on a laptop and it works as it should with the laptop.

Can anyone help to get it to work on the desktop? Both PC's are Lenovo's .

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200810210553.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6400 CPU @ 2.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 730
Hard Drives: C: 899 GB (239 GB Free); D: 0 GB (0 GB Free); F: 917 GB (521 GB Free); H: 3726 GB (398 GB Free); I: 2794 GB (2794 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO 3642, ver SDK0J40700 WIN 3258043374770
System: LENOVO, ver LENOVO - 17F0, s/n R302747Y
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please confirm you have tried ALL the troubleshooting listed here
https://support.garmin.com/en-GB/?f...68768&tab=topics&topicTag=region_installsetup

and please confirm that the garmin is connected usb direct to the port and not a hub.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above when you say 


deubanks said:


> Before I restored windows 10 some time ago, I could use Garmin express to update maps.


restored - do you meana restore point


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I went through all the troubleshooting in the above post with the Garmin Rep.
To the other post about the restore point. No not a restore point. I went to Setting and did a complete win recovery while keeping my files.

Could the problem be caused by Microsoft security software?
I have the same Microsoft security on the laptop. No other antivirus software.
The only other security software on the PC is SUPERAntiSpyware and Malwarebytes.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the SAS the paid for real time protection or the scan on demand
Is the malwarebytes active protection or scan on demand


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

It is the free scan on demand.

Another strange thing about the Garmin Express is that it takes several minutes for it to show a selection of things to do. It should be immediately.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How does it show up in Device Manager? Sometimes you would need to install drivers before connecting the device.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

It shows up as a portable device and says that the best driver is already installed.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I assume that you have removed the device and driver (if it asks) and then ran the software again?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

without connecting that is


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I have not removed them. Do you mean reinstall the software? If so ,I have done that about four times.
Should I remove it in device manager and let it reinstall on a reboot?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

When you remove the device from Device Manager, it should also ask to remove the driver. You shouldn't need to reboot but I would suggest it, then try the software again before connecting the device.

Have you tried different usb port on the computer? Have you disabled SuperAntiSpyware from performing on-demand scan, as well as the Windows one?


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I have not disabled SuperAntiSpyware or the win software.
I will now uninstall the Garmin in device manager and reboot.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Doing the uninstall and rebooting did not help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK. Try disabling SuperAntiSpyware. 

Also how new are these laptops? Does the device use USB 3.0 connection?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I presume as you say you have tried all in the link I sent that you have tried opening garmin express as admin = right click run as admin and then with the computer powered on - connect the Garmin USB


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

The PC that the Garmin Express does not work on is a desktop and is four or five years old.
The laptop that it does work on is about 13 months old. Both are Lenova PC's.

There was not a problem on the desktop when I first got the Garmin. I really don't know when it stopped working because I had not tried to update the Garmin for a few months before I restored win 10.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Macboatmaster said:


> I presume as you say you have tried all in the link I sent that you have tried opening garmin express as admin = right click run as admin and then with the computer powered on - connect the Garmin USB


Yes I did all of that.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

How do I disable SuperAntiSpyware?
I don't know if it uses USB 3.0 or not but I am using the same USB ports that I always used when it was working.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's as simple as exiting out of the program:
https://www.superantispyware.com/supportfaqdisplay.html?faq=49

Which port are you using on the computer? The one on the front of the computer or the one of the 4 on the back?


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

One of the two ports on the front as always before. I have tried both of them and the PC recognizes the Garmin in both ports. I can go to the drive in "This PC in file explorer" and can see the files in the drive.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I appreciate all of your help.

I finally got the the GPS and Garmin Express to connect and work but it was a long process.
What I finally did was to let the Garmin Express take a long time to open and a very long time to connect to the GPS. It took a couple of hours but finally worked.
It works now but is still slower than on the laptop.

Also this desktop PC took about three times longer to download and install the latest version of Win 10 Version 4004 a couple of days ago.

Is the Windows Repair Tool that is advertised here any help or harmful?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

One may expect it to take longer for the 2004 update on the dkestop than the laptop, as it is effectively a complete reinstall of windows.
Of course if on the desktop there are far more entries on various drives and in the registry relating to windows it will take longer.
You should not need to run the windows repair all in one if that is the advert you refer to, on what is effectively a clean install of windows
The adverts on this site, do not indicate the sites approval for the software or anything else advertised.

If you wish me to look at why the desktop appears slow send me please the results of the aatched as below please

*This program is:-
Used with the kind permission of Brink - Admin of WindowsTenForums 
https://www.tenforums.com/members/brink.html
(wehere I also work)*

Save log collector V2 log collector 1.07.zip to where (downloads for example) you want.
Right click on V2 log collector 1.07.zip in the Downloads folder and select Extract all. This will create a V2 log collector 1.07 folder.
Open the V2 log collector 1.07 folder and double click on the log-collector shortcut.
A Command Prompt window will open with the Ten Forums Log Collector running in it. Press the Enter key to start the collection process. 
Command Prompt window will open. Press enter to close it. Note the Output location as that is where the zip file is located.
Attach that please to your reply using the upload a file button.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Is this what you want me to insert? Hope I did it right.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks
Will analyse and let you know result


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not surprised the computer is slow, in fact I suspect it is like watching grass grow at times
1. SpywareBlaster 5.6.0 BrightFort
UNINSTALL this from settings, app and then on main pane scroll to Spyware Blaster and uninstall
The completely shut down 10 not the usual shutdown which is not a complete shutdown
windows icon left of taskbar

Step 1: Open Start menu, select *Power* button.

Step 2: Press and hold the *Shift* key on keyboard, while clicking on *Shut down*, and then release the *Shift* key to perform a full shutdown.

2. Same with this - you may uninstall both and then do the complete shutdown
SUPERAntiSpyware 8.0.1052

3. and this
Malwarebytes version 4.1.2.73

4. I know you have said that SAS and Malwarebytes are the free versions, scan on demand, but they do not merely sit there, waiting for you to scan, they actively integrate with the system in many places and I am convinced from what I have seen that they, are resposible for a slow down in overall performance.

5. IF you find that there is no improvment and you so wish you can of course reinstall whatevber you desire, but I would strongly urge you NOT to have all three. IMHO all you need is Windows Security and the periodic scan with Malwarebytes AdwCleaner
It does not actually install any active component and I and many others have found it = with 10 = completely unintrusive.

6. Here is the download
WHEN you have uninstalled the others
https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/

on settings on the left pane disable all except cloud based software and set all others to OFF on basic cleaning actions
Set to ON - always ask for confirmation before reboot

7. Here is the user guide
https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc/en-us/categories/360002468313-Malwarebytes-AdwCleaner

8. DO NOT RUN BASIC REPAIR - when given the option if AdwCleaner does not find anything.
The logs for the cleaner are on C drive and you should NOT delet them, as that will stop you rstoring anything it cleans and quarantines IF it proves to be a false postive and has adversely effected the system.

9. IT as the literature shows you does not actually install anything on the computer except the log files and wil certainly have NO effect upon general performance.

10. Have you been running a software program called termporary file cleaner from Old Timer. If so do not use it on 10. It was excellent in its day.
IT HAS NOT BEEN DEVELOPED for some years and is not suitable for 10.
http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/187-tfc-temp-file-cleaner-by-oldtimer/
You did run I now know and you may rememeber that it hung when running 
It was 12 August at 0111hrs.

11. *TO BE COMPLETED there is far more needs your attention.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Further to the above
have you actually been using the DVD/CD player/burner
If so the CD/DVD disc is a bad burn
OR the hardware is faulty of not correctly connected
*Log Name: System
Source: cdrom
Date: 2020-08-14T14:54:55.8550000Z
Event ID: 7
Task: N/A
Level: Error
Opcode: N/A
Keyword: Classic
User: N/A
User Name: N/A
Computer: Don
Description: 
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.*

Numerous such entries

2. Please see screenshot.

3. Please reply when post 26 recommends completed
comment please on CD bad block 
and confirm startup apps - enabled


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I have uninstalled the three items that you listed above and downloaded the adwcleaner.
I have never heard of Old Timer that you mentioned.
I have a disk in the DVD drive but have not been using it.

The items that you listed in task manager that are enabled are 1. Garmin Express, 2. Adobe GC Invoker, 
3. Adobe updater Utility, 4. Logitech download assistant.
I did not see the other items that you listed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Well you defintiely ran Temporary File Cleaner or someone did - on your computer it is listed in the logs
Event[1041]:
Log Name: Application
Source: Application Hang
* Date: 2020-08-11T21:11:47.1560000Z*
Event ID: 1002
Task: N/A
Level: Error
Opcode: Info
Keyword: Classic
User: N/A
User Name: N/A
Computer: Don
Description:
*The program TFC.exe version 3.1.9.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Security and Maintenance control pane*l.
Process ID: 2c44
Start Time: 01d67044284e287c
Termination Time: 4294967295
*Application Path: H:\From Desktop\Cleaning Tools\TFC.exe*
Report Id: 9c76191e-4d89-41d1-a0cf-be2434b4a7b1
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:
Hang type: Top level window is idle

AS YOIU CAN SEE IT RAN FROM THE drive lettered H

2. Re the start items
can you confirm that you are saying windows security does not appear there.
Task Manager startup
check also please settings
apps
startup

3. Take the disc out of the drive please and then we will see if the log still reports a bad block


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Yes I do see Windows Security in device manager but I did not see it in the list that you posted.
The temporary file cleaner that I ran was the windows disk cleaner.
I also went to the Windows folder on the C drive and emptied the temporary folder, but I don,t know what the Old Timer is. The drive letter H is an external drive but I don,t know how Old Timer ran from it. I am the only user of this PC.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. In the list I sent - from your logs it is titled security health
You say


deubanks said:


> Yes I do see Windows Security in *device manager*


Please do NOT look in device manager
Look in Task manager START UP tab

2. Old Timer was the person who wrote the Temporary File Cleaner
The one in the logs is NOT the windows disk cleanup

It is


Macboatmaster said:


> TFC.exe version 3.1.9.0


asa shown on post 29 and that is the TFC as linked to on post 26 item 10
*
Does TFC appear in the list of apps on settings please*

3. Disable on your list of startup items IN TASK MANAGER please
that is Control Alt Delete
and then startup tab
the items you have posted in post 28 that are enabled.
IF Security is there enabled - please do NOT disable it.

4. Please test the computer for a couple of hours on startup etc and using apps and thern report please how you evaluate its performance and if there is any noticeable change


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I did look in task manager, made a typing mistake and wrote device instead.
No TFC does not appear in the app list in settings.
I have disabled my list of startup items.

I did a search for TFC. I found and deleted it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks
I will await your report.



deubanks said:


> I did a search for TFC. I found and deleted it.


Cannot understand how it was there if you did not install it. Did not know it was offered as an option with any other software.
As I said not suitable for 10


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Thanks, you have helped me.
The original Garmin problem is working as it should now
The PC starts up faster and everything seems to be working ok.

There is some threats found by Windows Security that won't go away.
They are PUA:Win32/Tsingsoft and PDFCreator_BundleInstaller.
When I click on the actions and select Remove, they don't go away. Windows list them as a low risk.
Is this a problem that needs to be taken care of?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Run the adwcleaner and send the results of the scan please
Logs on left pane
open scan log with double click
edit select all
edit copy and paste to reply please

Do the same please for the clean log.

The problem maybe that Defender scans its own logs by default, so that if it has previously cleaned that PUA - potentially unwanted application, it still finds the entry in its own logs.
Lets see what AdwCleaner reports please


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

# -------------------------------
# Malwarebytes AdwCleaner 8.0.7.0
# -------------------------------
# Build: 07-22-2020
# Database: 2020-07-20.1 (Cloud)
# Support: https://www.malwarebytes.com/support
#
# -------------------------------
# Mode: Scan
# -------------------------------
# Start: 08-17-2020
# Duration: 00:00:59
# OS: Windows 10 Home
# Scanned: 31837
# Detected: 3

***** [ Services ] *****

No malicious services found.

***** [ Folders ] *****

No malicious folders found.

***** [ Files ] *****

No malicious files found.

***** [ DLL ] *****

No malicious DLLs found.

***** [ WMI ] *****

No malicious WMI found.

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

No malicious shortcuts found.

***** [ Tasks ] *****

No malicious tasks found.

***** [ Registry ] *****

No malicious registry entries found.

***** [ Chromium (and derivatives) ] *****

No malicious Chromium entries found.

***** [ Chromium URLs ] *****

No malicious Chromium URLs found.

***** [ Firefox (and derivatives) ] *****

No malicious Firefox entries found.

***** [ Firefox URLs ] *****

No malicious Firefox URLs found.

***** [ Hosts File Entries ] *****

No malicious hosts file entries found.

***** [ Preinstalled Software ] *****

Preinstalled.LenovoUpdate Folder C:\Program Files (x86)\LENOVO\SYSTEM UPDATE 
Preinstalled.LenovoUpdate Registry HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\\Classes\CLSID\{03C6CC92-68F2-4961-9A73-CAECA350BD08} 
Preinstalled.LenovoUpdate Registry HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\TVSU_is1

AdwCleaner[S00].txt - [3341 octets] - [16/08/2020 16:50:26]
AdwCleaner[S01].txt - [3402 octets] - [16/08/2020 16:55:41]
AdwCleaner[C01].txt - [3253 octets] - [16/08/2020 16:57:54]
AdwCleaner[S02].txt - [1880 octets] - [16/08/2020 17:58:48]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\Logs\AdwCleaner[S03].txt ##########


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open File explorer
click the view tab on the menu bar
on the right of the toolbar, click the drop arrow on options 
Then click change folder and search options
then on the window that opens click the View tab
scroll down to 
hidden files and folders and click to check the SHOW
then scroll down to Hide Protected Operating system files and click to uncheck that
a warning message will appear
click YES - you are sure you want to do that
then click apply and OK on the window.

Now in File explorer navigate to

*C:\Program Data\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Scans\History\Service\DetectionHistory.*

Open the Detection History folder and you will find a number of other folders identified 01 etc.
In one of those I expect you will find the two entries referred to
Delete thise entries in that folder by right click - delete 
If the folder ONLY contains those two entries you may dlete that folder - the numerically numbered one.

Then close out of there and reset view options to DO NOT SHOW hidden files and folders and 
HIDE protected operating system files.

Now shutdown, reboot and configure a quick scan and see if it still finds the files.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I did the above and the items were not in the detection history folders. One of the folders is empty.

I did the scan and it found the same two items. It labels them as low threats.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Run a windows defdner off line scan please
that is settings
update and security
windows security
virus and threat protection
scan options
windows defender offline scan
see if that finds and deals with them.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I did the above scan but it restarted the PC and did not show any scan results but the MS security still show the two items.
It says that they are in the download folder but I can not find them.
One is a PDF creator and the other is a youtube down loader.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The results should be here
On the Virus & threat protection screen in Windows 10, under *Current threats*, select *Scan options*, and then select *Protection History.*

Please open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type
sfc /scannow
that is a system file check
It will either report all is order or errors were found and fixed or some errors could not be fixed.
If it is the latter reboot and run the cmd again, if the same result reboot and run once more

If still that result 
run this cmd
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Full instructions at option 3
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2895-run-sfc-command-windows-10-a.html

I do not need the log files at this stage only the result please.*


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

The threats were still there after running the windows defender off line.
I then ran the first scan in the post 41. The result was " it did not find any integrity violations".
The second scan said "the operation completed successfully".
I then ran the windows defender scan again and the same two threats are still there. I have selected remove in the actions each time I ran the defender scan, but they will not be removed.
It says that they are in the download folder but I can not find either of them.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This situation is not unknown, as you can see here for example
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...singsoft/ae51c127-9650-4a59-9a0d-d3555c2de471

I think you would be best trying malwarebytes, as you had before
I personally do like leaving it installed
Malwarebytes themselves and many other people insist that once you opt for the free version scan on dmeand only rather than the 30 day trial it has no effect on windows 10 as a system, I rmeain unconvinced but that is just my opinion.

If malwarebytes find the items and removes them then the choice of whether you keep it as you had or use it only in circumstances such as now is of course yours
I do not recommend you keep the 14 day trial
https://www.malwarebytes.com/premium/


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I ran Malwarebytes and it did not find the threats. They still show on the windows security scan.
I can not find them in the download folder so maybe they are not causing a problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
Is it still running to your satisfaction


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Yes, it seams to be normal now.

Thanks for your help. I will let you know if I have other problems.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Pleased to have helped
I do not think, as you say, they are any real threat
If you find they are again reported on Defender then I suggest you use malwarebytes and configure a custom scan on C drive
checking the entry PUP - potentially unwanted program which is the same as the PUA on Defender
https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc/en-us/articles/360038984773

Cheers


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Probably not the answer you need but I have three Garmin GPS units. When I connect them via USB to my desktop (Win10 latest updates) they require their battery to have a certain amount of charge before they are detected and connected by Garmin Express. Two of the Garmins are older units (3 and 5 years). One is a brand new (two weeks) DriveSmart 65 LMT. It takes as long and sometimes longer to be recognized and connected. Don't know why it takes up to 10 minutes or more for them to be physically connected via USB and the battery to charge up to allow them to be detected and "connected".
On a side note and totally unrelated....one unit (Nuvi 52) for some reason randomly adds things to my favorites list and usually with foreign language names.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

alwrmc
I may be wrong but I thought


deubanks said:


> Thanks, you have helped me.
> *The original Garmin problem is working as it should now*
> The PC starts up faster and everything seems to be working ok.


the problem was sorted


----------

